# Homepagedesign "aufpeppen"



## fanste (26. Mai 2006)

Hi,

Ich habe ein kleines Problem, was das gestallterische eines Homepagedesigns angeht.

Hier mal das fast fertige Aussehen: http://fadz.legacyofshadows.de/demo.htm

Die Seite soll später mal für daddz und mich sein (für unser Projekt). Er meint jetzt, dass an der linken Seite noch etwas fehlen würde. Das sähe so trist aus. (je mehr ich darüber nachdenke, muss ich sagen, dass er recht hat  ). Aber was könnte man da noch ändern, dass es besser aussieht?

Habe schon den Tipp bekommen, dass man die Farben aus dem Header einbauen könnte. Da weüüte ich jetzt aber nicht genau wie ich das machen soll.


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da ein paar Tipps geben.

Achja: Ich bin noch nicht so gut in PS. Kann schon ein bisschen was, aber dass ist im Prinzip noch aus Anfängerbasis.

Danke für eure kommende Hilfe.


----------



## KrankesWeb (28. Mai 2006)

Hi,
vielleicht wäre ja sowas interessant. Musst dir paar Clanpages angucken, die gehen ja in die Richtung die du gerne haben möchtest.


----------



## Gumbo (28. Mai 2006)

Um ehrlich zu sein, finde ich das Layout grausam. Die Grafik oben ist zu peppig, die Konturen sind viel zu kräftig und viel zu abstrakt. Es scheint keine klare Linie zu geben.


----------



## versuch13 (28. Mai 2006)

Gumbo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Um ehrlich zu sein, finde ich das Layout grausam. Die Grafik oben ist zu peppig, die Konturen sind viel zu kräftig und viel zu abstrakt. Es scheint keine klare Linie zu geben.




Sehe ich ähnlich. Wäre vielleicht auch wichtig zu wissen um was für ein Projekt es geht.


----------



## psifactory (28. Mai 2006)

Habe ein Layout gefunden was in Sachen farbgebung und Layout ähnlich deinem ist... Vielleicht kannst du es ja als Anreiz gebrauchen

Link


----------



## fanste (7. Juni 2006)

Da das Design nicht gerade so gut angekommen ist, habe ich mal etwas altes von mir wieder ausgepackt und das etwas aufgebessert. Wie findet ihr das? Noch irgendwelche Vorschläge/Kritiken, was man farblich ändern könnte/sollte/müsste? Oder soll ich auch dieses Design über den haufen werfen?

Hier gehts zum Design


----------



## $horty$ (7. Juni 2006)

Zur Zeit muss man leider sagen das deine Vorschläge noch zu langweilig gestaltet sind.

*Zum letzteren:* Ein Bild und ein paar graue Konturen mit Farbüberlagerung ist nicht die beste Lösung.

Hast mal daran gedacht dir ein Design anfertigen zu lassen?
>Oder wäre dies zu Kostenspielig?

Sollte dies der Fall sein, wäre mein Vorschlag, dir zu raten dich noch etwas mit PS (oder dem Programm mit dem du arbeiten möchtest) zu beschäftigen, dir mal anschaust was heutzutage möglich ist.

MfG


----------



## fanste (7. Juni 2006)

Hi,

Erstellen lassen wollen wir/ich keines, da es nichts großartiges werden soll, was wir da brauchen und es sich daher nicht lohnt.

Zudem haben wir uns darauf geeinigt, dass es nicht so grafisch aufgemotzt sein soll, also möglichst wenige grafische Effekte behinhalten soll.

Mit PS beschäftige ich mich schon seit gut 6 Monaten und werde es auch noch weiterhin tun.
Außerdem bin ich mehr der Coder als der Designer


----------



## $horty$ (7. Juni 2006)

Wenn das so ist, lass sie ganz weg und überzeuge mit deinem Code deine Besucher.

Kannst auch recht nette Layouts nur mit CSS erreichen 


MfG


----------

